
Valtrex For Geeks - kyro
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=374
======
markbao
Two types of viral.

1\. Artificial virality. Huge audience. Capture a part of the audience, you're
in for a good userbase. Exponential increase. This is his Hotmail example.

2\. Natural virality. "John has sent you $20 over PayPal. Create an account to
transfer to your bank." Built in a certain fashion that forces it to spread
virally. Who wouldn't take twenty bucks?

------
aaronblohowiak
equating ebola and AIDS to hotmail and youtube. has human life become so
cheap?

i don't have a problem with the use of virus outbreaks being used to explain
network effects, i do have a contention with the apparent disregard for the
reality of, say, ebola spreading through zaire.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
please explain why you downmodded me so i can improve the quality of my posts.

~~~
andrewf
I'm not the one who modded you down, but I'll bite.

You have a problem with the author's irreverence towards virus outbreaks in
Africa. Regardless of whether this is "correct", it is not of interest to
(some large proportion of) readers here.

If you want to criticise the authors' tone, the comments attached to his own
blog may be a more effective venue.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
oh, i see your point. i will keep matters of style on the originating site,
and matters of content here.

